# Supra- and infralapsarians



## thistle93 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi! I would like to make a list of predominant pastors/authors both ancient and modern who were/are supralapsarians and those who were/are infralapsarians. Please list of few of your favorites of one or the other or both. Also would appreciate if could tell me where they stated this position in sermon, audio or book. Also would it be correct that the majority of ancient clavinists were supra and that most modern calvinists are infra? If so what accounts for this? Finally what is your view? Thank you! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## rookie (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, I have to say, I can't remember ever hearing any of my favorite preachers coming out and saying what position they take. I know I am on the Supra....and I heard one person once describe even Atemporalapsarianism.


----------



## thistle93 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi! Not so much that they say they are infra or supra but rather where in the theology of their sermon, audio or book leads you to believe they are infra or supra. thank you! Matthew



rookie said:


> Wow, I have to say, I can't remember ever hearing any of my favorite preachers coming out and saying what position they take. I know I am on the Supra....and I heard one person once describe even Atemporalapsarianism.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm pre-Lactarian.

That means I like the milk to be in the cup before the tea 

Robert L. Reymond's _Systematic Theology_ is very Supralapsarian from what I remember.

Robert L. Dabney, in his _Systematic Theology_ - see online if you don't have it - is towards the Infralapsarian but he thinks the whole question is questionable.


----------



## MW (Oct 16, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> I'm pre-Lactarian.
> 
> That means I like the milk to be in the cup before the tea



So what comes before (pre) the milk in this scheme of things? And is this a chronological order or only a logical one?


----------

